# members list



## 94kittycat

Hi,

I found this link in one of Jana337's posts, and I was wondering how she did this! How do you sort the members by number of posts?


----------



## mickaël

Clinking on *posts* on the top of the column.


----------



## 94kittycat

Oh...  Merci, mickaël!!


----------



## jann

hello 94kittycat 

Take a look at the Advanced Forum Features sticky at the top of C&S for lots of tips and tricks...


----------



## 94kittycat

Wow, there sure is a lot of tips and tricks! Thanks, jann!


----------



## transparente

Thanks for all the tips. I haven´t learned yet how to hide a link behind a word.
I will try right nowhttp://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=136118

Jaja, it didn´t work!!! 
Oh, I think I forgot to click on the icon.
I got it! And about time!!!!!


----------



## Rayines

transparente said:


> Thanks for all the tips. I haven´t learned yet how to hide a link behind a word.
> I will try right nowhttp://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=136118
> 
> Jaja, it didn´t work!!!
> Oh, I think I forgot to click on the icon.
> I got it! And about time!!!!!


Just observe one thing: when you paste the url after clicking on the icon, you must be sure the http thing isn't repeated. If not, the link hidden behind the word doesn't work.


----------



## transparente

Oh! Thank you, Rayines.
Let´s see.

It works!
Muchas gracias.


----------

